# Finally some shop time



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

The weather has cooperated a bit lately allowing me to get into the shop. Too cold for doing glue ups or even joint fitting (too cold to work without gloves, still)but I've got a few canes together as parts awaiting finishing. First one is the cool zig-zag alder handle I made a maple shank for. Second is a crook made from an exposed maple root antler spacer and yellow birch shank, next is an ash exposed root handle on a moose maple shank (antler spacer again) and lastly the wild maple root handle on ash shank and buffalo spacer.

Couple of pics of in progress, too


----------



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

The pieces are fantastic.
I'm waiting to see the work completed.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

All great natural crooks. The two in the middle are my favorites.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks guys. Unfortunately it's going to be a while before they're done. Just too cold.

In the meantime, I've started an ash one-piece root stick which is coming along nicely. I can't decide on what to do with the wide flat root, though. The curved root with its bark still on is the handle and the flat root projects forward. Thought about carving on it, maybe. Or shaping it into a hook for hanging a lantern or a jacket or something. Shopping bag even. Sure I'll think of something.


----------

